# The Queen



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Reading between the lines, it would seem Her Majesty, our wonderful Queen is entering her final hours of her life. Her family have been informed and are traveling to Balmoral. Prince Charles has already arrived and Princess Anne has arrived and Prince William and other family members are on their way. 
G-d bless you Ma'am. My prayers are with you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

😢 Oh no! 

I feel really emotional right now. 

Bless you Ma'am, may however long you have left, be that hours, days, months, be comfortable and peaceful.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I noticed how tiny and frail she looked the other day when she met Liz Truss ☹


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm absolutely broken hearted. I know she's 96, I know that everyone dies but I love The Queen. I think she's incredible. She's given her life to the country - yes, I know she has a privileged life but I really feel that she has done nothing but serve. This country will never be the same again once she dies. 

I too hope she is comfortable and peaceful.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

im seriously worried. Please dont die , Im not ready to let go yet 😢 .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm absolutely broken hearted. I know she's 96, I know that everyone dies but I love The Queen. I think she's incredible. She's given her life to the country - yes, I know she has a privileged life but I really feel that she has done nothing but serve. This country will never be the same again once she dies.
> 
> I too hope she is comfortable and peaceful.


Yes, she is an amazing woman. 
I know some don't like the monarchy, but how many people can say they still work at 90+ years old? If for no other reason, you have to admire her dedication to her country. 

I too am heart broken.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am gutted. 
I love the Queen too if it’s possible to love someone you have never met. 
I think she wanted to see the new PM in and stoically rallied to do it. 

I have thought for a while she hasn’t been well (wondered all sorts) but I pray it’s peaceful and quick if it is her time.

I wish she knew how much she means to all of us.

Sending love her way.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> im seriously worried. Please dont die , Im not ready to let go yet 😢 .


_HUGS_ I'm not ready either, I was surprised by the rush of emotion I felt reading the OP. 
Please let the Drs be wrong!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

When I saw her on Tuesday with the PM I was really worried she looked so frail, I'm glad her family are there with her in what is mostly likely her final days.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

It is sad. Whatever people think of the monarchy, imagine still having to work at 96 years old. Me and my OH commented on the photos of her and Liz Truss that she didn't look well, and her hand looked like she'd been having bloods taken.

Also hope she is comfortable and allowed to pass peacefully if she is ready.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im saying a prayer. Shes always been there , no matter what .


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

C'mon Queenie, please don't leave us yet, we're not ready


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my goodness, they've cancelled the Changing of the Guard for tomorrow morning. The BBC coverage is rather disconcerting, some of the reporters are talking as though she has already died. Huw Edwards is wearing a black tie already, too, which I feel is a little odd. 

Oh Queenie  What a sad time this is. Sending love to Her Majesty, I too wish that she was aware of how people feel about her. I am sure her great faith in God will help her at this time.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Certainly not looking good, is it? 

Like many others, I thought the Queen looked so frail in the photos of her and Liz Truss.

It must be serious if the whole family have been called.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Certainly sounds like it family around the bed time.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

There is a rumour that she has already died. I hope that's not true.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

It is a worrying time. Whatever your views on the Royal Family, the Queen has devoted her entire life to serving her country. 

I saw this on twitter just now...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So sad by this news, I love the Queen x


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh gosh, I've just been reading this thread with a lump in my throat 😢.
I personally love the Queen and think it will be a great loss to this country and beyond if these are her final hours.
I've turned on BBC 1 and they are talking like she has already passed, very concerning indeed.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think she has probably died too. It’s heartbreaking.

I watched a programme a while ago about the plan in place for exactly this situation and it’s all laid out.

I think Huw knows exactly what’s going on as he’s so close to the palace so his black tie is ominous.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sad to read this. It certainly sounds as though she has already died or will very soon. Have to agree with everyone who has said that no matter what your views on the monarchy, she has put her country first and done her very best to serve it well.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

I've been following the news on the Guardian's website, this is really sad news and not just for the UK.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

If I remember correctly there's a protocol for announcing the death of a reigning monarch and I think that the announcement is made at 8.30am regardless of when they died. BUT I could be wrong. Its something I sort of remember hearing when Philip died.

This sort of explains it. 'London Bridge is down': the secret plan for the days after the Queen’s death


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh dear so we won't know until tomorrow...


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Minuscule said:


> Oh dear so we won't know until tomorrow...


No, the public are the last to know.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Deguslave said:


> If I remember correctly there's a protocol for announcing the death of a reigning monarch and I think that the announcement is made at 8.30am regardless of when they died. BUT I could be wrong. Its something I sort of remember hearing when Philip died.
> 
> This sort of explains it. 'London Bridge is down': the secret plan for the days after the Queen’s death


I saw this too. 
I don’t know if protocol will change in terms of the announcement because of the digital age we are now in. It’s a long time to have to wait to find out.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

It might, but I'm not sure they will deviate from the protocol because its a royal protocol and they rarely change.

I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

The press circling like vultures to see if Harry and Meghan deplane🤬
Why can't they keep the gravitas, rather than report to the kind of class that watches reality TV all day 
I hope Harry IS there, for his own mental health's sake
But I also hope that
None of the press see him arrive or leave
Our blessed RH should be allowed to rest in peace, quiet and dignity


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Dimwit said:


> It is a worrying time. Whatever your views on the Royal Family, the Queen has devoted her entire life to serving her country.
> 
> I saw this on twitter just now...
> View attachment 577047


That reduced me to tears. God bless her she's a marvel🙏


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

This is such terrible news. She has been a pillar for the nation, a source of stability and the first thing you think about the United Kingdom other than a cup of tea or our sense of humour is The Queen. 

It was only yesterday I was randonmly rewatching The Duke of Edinburgh's funeral. This morning I was watching a Youtube documentary about Lady Diana and the circumstances leading up to her death. The DoE passed away a day before my birthday last year. Lady Diana passed away on my cousin's birthday and it was my sister's birthday yesterday.

Someone on Twitter from America shared a short clip of Her Majesty dining with Paddington Bear. It moved me to tears again when I watched that tiny snippet where Paddington said 'Thank you for everything' That was the last thing I said to my dearly departed dog before he passed away in April 2022.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We‘ve just come in from a day out with our friends and we are all absolutely devastated by this news. I can hardly believe it’s happening. She’s been our queen almost all of my life, I only remember her and she’s been a wonderful ambassador for the country. It doesn’t seem real.


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

I was so happy with she out reigned Queen Victoria by becoming the longest ruling British monarch. This is something you will only see once in a lifetime.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

How sad to hear this. I think this is the end. What a lovely Queen she has been.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

If the queen really has already passed away, it's eventually going to leak between now and tomorrow in today's world, especially with such a high profile person. The protocol is rather dated in the modern world.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

DogLover1981 said:


> If the queen really has already passed away, it's eventually going to leak between now and tomorrow in today's world, especially with such a high profile person. The protocol is rather dated in the modern world.


I don’t think it would be leaked, the royal family have some very loyal staff who wouldn’t dream of leaking something like this to the press


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's sad to hear that the queen is ill and may have passed away. A large part of the reason for that is not directly about the Queen. We are quickly loosing a whole generation of people that lived through World War 2 and she was involved in the war. People that lived through World War 2 are either in their 80s or 90s now. 

The way people talk about the Queen and everything is a little weird to me. I'm from the states and I think some of it is due to cultural differences.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

My ancestry is French @DogLover1981, I understand why you find it weird.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm leaning towards saying that she has already passed away, just from the news and the actions of people that I've seen so far on the news.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

If she has, then at least it looks like it was quick.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DogLover1981 said:


> I'm leaning towards saying that she has already passed away, just from the news and the actions of people that I've seen so far on the news.



If she has there will be a lot of people to tell and certain arrangements to be made before they tell us.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That’s how Operation London Bridge works - there’s a strict protocol and the media are told to change into black etc (which they’ve all done) 😥


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

RIP Elizabeth. It’s now been announced.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

According to the news, she has passed away.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I have tears. Go to be with your Prince


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

God bless you your majesty x


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

End of an era.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

RIP Your Majesty


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Very 😢


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Doing her duty to the end… 😢


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

RIP Her Majesty, sat here shedding a few tears now x


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

RIP. 2 days ago she was still doing her duties.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

On tv just showing the lowering of her Royal Standard at Windsor, with a rainbow in the sky!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So very sad, thoughts with the family.

RIP Your Majesty


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

RIP. Her sense of duty was truly admirable. She really was a great lady.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear  Seems very odd to cry about someone you’ve never met but I can’t stop.

RIP Queen Elizabeth. Go well, knowing that so many of your people think so highly of you and so many love you. What a life of service you have led. 

I hope Nanny D is waiting for her, ready to watch the Heavenly Horse races.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Everything in this world was already changing for the worst, here's another sad thing happening.

RIP Queen Elizabeth II 

Here's a picture I took in London in 2004 when I bumped into the Queen (it was amazing and totally unexpected). It was the opening of the new Stock Exchange. An incredible memory!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I feel strangely emotional, it’s certainly the end of an era…


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Absolutely heartbroken.


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

RIP your majesty, you are the most loved women on this earth the best queen we have ever had and ever will. Your are a true admiration to everyone and I thank you for your service and dedication you had for your beloved country.

Like everyone else I'm in tears , my mom is devastated she loved and looked up to the queen so much. She did her country proud. But it's like my sister said she'll be happy now she's reunited with her beloved Philip and she's at peace now.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And now we have get used to saying the King.
RIP Your Majesty 😔


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> And now we have get used to saying the King.
> RIP Your Majesty 😔


God save the king,does not sound quite right after all these years 
Such sad news


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Whatever your thoughts are about the royal family, there is no denying how selfishly she served the UK. 

Even to the very end she was carrying out her duty in welcoming the new Prime Minister.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I am not a big royalist but I do feel very sad. She was a true monarch and was unwavering in her service to her country.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

lymorelynn said:


> And now we have get used to saying the King.
> RIP Your Majesty 😔


Yep, we have Charles III now, unless he chooses another name.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm not a Royalist at all but I feel quite upset at this. I suppose I still remember the pics of her at Phillip's funeral sat all on her own due to Covid & it made her look so vulnerable 😪


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My heart hurts for all of you, I can only imagine the feeling of loss.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Apparently it was only on Christmas day and Easter Sunday that she did absolutely no royal duties. Her work ethic and her commitment to her role were exemplary. Rest in peace your Majesty.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

RIP your majesty you've served us well. A rainbow was seen over both Buckingham Palace and Windsor Castle.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm honestly heart broken. I actually can't stop my eyes leaking. 

How amazing that only on Tuesday she was doing her duties, serving her people, right to the end of her days. Incredible woman.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I am surprised by how sad I feel. She has always been there no matter what government we’ve had, and has always been the one member of the royal family I’ve admired and respected. 

Will take some time to get used to having a king.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor Charles ☹

Having to deal with public life at the time of such personal loss.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh I'm so very sad to read this, I'm not British but I feel very emotional about this too....


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Rest in Peace your majesty.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

I'm not a royalist, but I do admire her work ethic and commitment to this country. What an amazing lady.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

So very, very sad.
Rest in peace Ma,am we will miss your glorious smile.
You kept your promise to serve us for your lifetime "be it short or long” and we appreciate your steadfastness,


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

May she rest in peace. God bless her Majesty


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I'm not a royalist either, but I feel for the family, they have lost a mother, grandmother, great grandmother etc.

I'm sat here thinking of all the things that will change, stamps, bank notes, coins etc.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It doesn’t surprise me that there were rainbows - she had such strong faith - I really hope that is a sign she’s in heaven.


----------



## Piper34 (5 mo ago)

RIP reunited with your Phillip.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> On tv just showing the lowering of her Royal Standard at Windsor, with a rainbow in the sky!


Im not far from RAF Northolt airport and we walked the dogs in our park at about 7 and we saw a magnificent rainbow across the sky . She sent it to us.

This is the one at Windsor


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

RIP Your Majesty, Queen Elizabeth II. 😢

Reunited with your Strength and Stay, Prince Phillip.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> And now we have get used to saying the King.
> RIP Your Majesty 😔


And 
Just like that
we change from being Elizabethans
To
Carolinians/Carolines


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I thought we were Charlie's.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Many years ago, I had the opportunity to ride a Haflinger pony from the town of Newtonmore in the Scottish Highlands to Braemar, carrying a message of good will from the people of Newtonmore to the chieftain of the games at the Braemar Gathering. The Queen was of course the chieftain, and was also the president(?) of the Haflinger Society of Great Britain. The message of good will was in the form of a bottle of whisky.

The journey took three days. And it rained - oh, how it rained. I wasn't alone, there were about 8 of us in the group and at one stage, after fording a river that had soaked the ponies and us to the bone, we looked longingly at that bottle of whisky.

Now, at this stage, I _should_ tell you the whisky was delivered intact, not consumed in what we deemed an emergency and replaced with something from the equivalent of the Braemar co-op. But I'm sure her Majesty would have not only understood, but hopefully had a little chuckle if she had guessed what had happened to it.

If I never post again, please send chocolate to the Tower of London.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> This is the one at Windsor
> View attachment 577055


Her spirit leaving her favourite home


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry. More than just a person. Very sad for us all. 
Things will change so much. 
RIP Her Majesty.
A very special person.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Deguslave said:


> I thought we were Charlie's.


Yeah, right Charlie's!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not a royalist either but the Queen has my respect and admiration for her services and overwhelming dignity. I am proud that she was our monarch and am deeply saddened by the news of her death.

As well as shedding a tear, I have been watching the news and smiled at the lovely images of her with her family and in the line of her duties. An amazing lady!


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

RIP Queen Elizabeth. She was such a dutiful Queen. England will never be quite the same. It’s very sad


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Well done Huw Edwards. That wasn't only a marathon reporting session, but he held it together incredibly well for such an emotionally charged event.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy memories of the Queen at the Royal Windsor , I used to go every year and she was always there Fridays to watch the Native Breeds in hand. 

This photo was taken about 4 years ago and she was still driving










This one was taken about 16 years ago.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> Well done Huw Edwards. That wasn't only a marathon reporting session, but he held it together incredibly well for such an emotionally charged event.


Good old Huw.

I’m ambivalent at best about the royals but I was with my eldest sister when we started hearing the news and then when it was confirmed the queen had died, she’s quite upset and I do get it. It just seemed like she’d be around forever. Weird day. Going to take a while to get used to having a king.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow. Even the president of USA has canceled an event, order flags to be at half-staff and released a statement about the Queen. I wasn't expecting that and it's somewhat historic. O.O


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

DogLover1981 said:


> Wow. Even the president of USA has canceled an event, order flags to be at half-staff and released a statement about the Queen. I wasn't expecting that and it's somewhat historic. O.O


That really touches me. How very respectful and kind.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Couldnt see Trump doing that.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The official statement.








A Proclamation on the Death of Queen Elizabeth II | The White House


Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II was more than a monarch. She defined an era. In a world of constant change, she was a




www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

That's nice, very respectful.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Taxi Drivers gather in The Mall.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I keep remembering and getting a big pang of sadness like when someone you love has died. It will be weird turning on the TV in the morning and being reminded.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for everything Your Majesty. So very sad.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I feel as sad as if it was a member of my family. I'm almost the same age as Charles and Anne and grew up watching their lives unfold, the good and the bad. The Queen was the rock and backbone of our country and her first priority in life was always us, her people. She made a promise to us all those years ago and she never broke it. A shining light has gone out and I think she will be missed now more than we ever realised.

Boris gave a really lovely statement about her earlier.

I hope she and Phillip are back in each other arms for eternity. xx


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Paris, Eiffel Tower lighting turned off in honour of Queen Elizabeth,


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

What else could Charles have chosen to call himself apart from King Charles III?
It said in a statement, 'we believe Charles has chosen to be known as King Charles III but will have to wait for official confirmation from the Palace.
I can't think of what else it would be???
Despite being brought up and 'trained' for the role, he's certainly got big shoes to fill.


----------



## Hammystar (Jun 19, 2019)

She was a truly remarkable woman and served her country right up until the very end. I didn't expect to feel so sad. Both for the loss of her as a person (and technically my boss!) and for the undeniable instability her death will cause.

Rest in peace Ma'am.

HS xx


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Cully said:


> What else could Charles have chosen to call himself apart from King Charles III?
> It said in a statement, 'we believe Charles has chosen to be known as King Charles III but will have to wait for official confirmation from the Palace.
> I can't think of what else it would be???


I remember reading some time ago that he was planning on choosing a different regnal name as he considered King Charles unlucky (bearing in mind the first had his head cut off). But I suppose in the end he decided it was a bit late to change it now, when everything’s upset enough as it is.


----------



## Hammystar (Jun 19, 2019)

Emlar said:


> View attachment 577063


That picture has just caused the floodgates to open again.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Cully said:


> What else could Charles have chosen to call himself apart from King Charles III?
> It said in a statement, 'we believe Charles has chosen to be known as King Charles III but will have to wait for official confirmation from the Palace.
> I can't think of what else it would be???
> Despite being brought up and 'trained' for the role, he's certainly got big shoes to fill.


monarchs often choose an official name to be known as when they become king (regnal name) George VI wasn’t christened George, for example. I suppose Charles might have chosen one of his middle names.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are bring the Queen back to London on the Royal Train.









The route the Royal Train will take to bring the Queen back to London


The Queen died this afternoon at Balmoral surrounded by her family




www.mylondon.news


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cully said:


> What else could Charles have chosen to call himself apart from King Charles III?
> It said in a statement, 'we believe Charles has chosen to be known as King Charles III but will have to wait for official confirmation from the Palace.
> I can't think of what else it would be???
> Despite being brought up and 'trained' for the role, he's certainly got big shoes to fill.


Apparently heirs to the Throne are able to choose whatever name they wish to be called as King. The Queen's father's first name was Albert yet he presumably chose to be called King George.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

urbantigers said:


> monarchs often choose an official name to be known as when they become king (regnal name) George VI wasn’t christened George, for example. I suppose Charles might have chosen one of his middle names.


He could have been Charles, Philip, Arthur or George. I wonder if the fact that he's in his 70s and has always been Charles it would have been too difficult to be anything else?

@Hammystar I hope you are okay. It's incredible to me that there were no leaks of The Queen's death.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Queen Victoria’s first name was Alexandrina..

The first 2 Charles’s didn’t exactly cover themselves in glory so I suppose it’s possible Charles might have not wanted that name!

edit - I really wish he’d chosen to be King Arthur!


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Yeah, we haven't had a King Arthur for a very long time.


----------



## Hammystar (Jun 19, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> You can edit it yourself.
> 
> Click on the 3 dots top right on your post, select edit and you can delete text.


Any edit I make to the original post won't make a difference to the quote though will it?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I've edited the thread.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hammystar said:


> Any edit I make to the original post won't make a difference to the quote though will it?


I think it's sorted, Hammy xx


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

So very sad. What an amazing woman. I am not British but she's been symbol of Britain for as long as i can remember and I must admit I welled up when BBC screen turned black to show picture of The Queen as the national anthem was played. She reigned longer than my parents have been on this Earth! Her strength was incredible. I will forever remember her standing alone during her husbands funeral abiding covid rules. Her passing is truly the end of an era. We won't see another woman as a monarch for very long time. Rest in Peace Your Majesty.
When I finished work and put TV on seeing bbc presenters in black I was convinced she's died already. I also read the book quoted earlier in this thread, The War Doctor, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I'm not really the emotional type, but this one got me: 










Somehow both rain and rainbow today seems very fitting...


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

RIP Your Majesty 😢😢

Feeling quite numb tonight tbh. A difficult one to process.
A truly remarkable lady who I think put her duty above all else, but wasn’t afraid to let people glimpse her humanity too.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Muffled church bells are set to toll tomorrow between noon and 1 as we enter mourning. 









Church bells to toll and prayers said across England as nation enters mourning | The Church of England


Church bells will be tolled across England tomorrow following the announcement of the death of Her Late Majesty Queen Elizabeth II.




www.churchofengland.org


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> I'm not really the emotional type, but this one got me:
> 
> View attachment 577065
> 
> ...


That made me cry.

I was 4 when she became Queen 5 for the Coronation so I've never really known another monarch. She just always been there, I can't tell you how a feel as I don't myself only I'll miss her and that lovely smile of hers.

OH said how lovely she was, when drove the royal train she went over and thanked him as she left the station.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

It was only a year ago she lost her beloved Phillip. I am watching the telly, what lovely tributes and pictures of her. I'm so sad and feel we have lost some one after 70 years of duties. Peace now your majesty.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Got to admit I shed a few tears this morning looking at the news, even though I am against the idea of monarchy. 
Her sense of duty and care for her country was something that most of us have known for most, if not all of our lives. With all the uncertainy and fears that life has brought these last few years she was one of the pillars we could all rely on.
Now it feels like we have all lost something that we didnt even know we needed.....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Damn you, leaky eyes. I need to turn the taps off. It’s ridiculous.

I’m going to speak to my neighbour later (who also loves the Queen) and see if she is going up to town to see The Queen lying in State and if I’m able to go with her (work allowing). I know it seems odd but I feel like I would like to go.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’d like to go and see her too. Not sure if Mr HB will take me or not or how long she will be in state for but it would be nice to pay my respects.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Been trying to figure out how I feel about this.
Yes it was a shock even though expected, given her age and recent health, but it's something more...........more deep.
Then I remembered feeling like this when mum died. The words I used then, eleven years ago seem to fit my feelings now. 
Not quite as profound, because after all, it was my mother, but still the same.

The world is not the same, without you in it Ma'am


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Reading today about all the changes that will be seen such as bank notes, passports, referring to King Charles instead of Prince Charles. QC’s are now KC’s, all those charities and military regiments that she was patron of, nearly 600 of them, now longer have her patronage. William and Catherine are now The Duke and Duchess of Cornwall and Cambridge, Prince Harry’s children are now a Prince and Princess if their parents wish to take up the titles (interesting one there). It’s all going to be so different 
Still have leaky eyes, it’s hard not to at the moment.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm in town for an appointment and I don't know weather it's my imagination but a big percentage of people are wearing black. 
Also there's a lot of people laying flowers below our statue of Queen Victoria, I guess that makes some sort of sense.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

My mum said she cried too when she was listening to the radio and they talked about the Queen and we're not British, I lived in England so I'm very attached to the country and the culture, but her death made lots of people sad. I can't even imagine for the British people... thinking of all of you!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rona said:


> Been trying to figure out how I feel about this.
> Yes it was a shock even though expected, given her age and recent health, but it's something more...........more deep.
> Then I remembered feeling like this when mum died. The words I used then, eleven years ago seem to fit my feelings now.
> Not quite as profound, because after all, it was my mother, but still the same.
> ...


Well, she was Matriarch of the Nation (and the Commonwealth) for 70 years, so that fits


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

It is truly the end of an era. The generation that got us through WWII, aptly called the greatest generation saw such hardships and horrors and yet managed to rebuild something better. Losing the Queen feels a bit like losing that whole generation and it just makes me so very sad.

She was a remarkable woman in so many ways. 
We are feeling it very profoundly here on this side of the pond too. Even the teenagers, who I thought would not care that much were devastated yesterday when we were discussing it.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

The muted tolling of the bells has driven me to tears and although I easily get stressed I am not a person who is easily moved to tears. 
Now we welcome our new king with open arms. He must be going through a tornado of emotions at the moment.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> It is truly the end of an era. The generation that got us through WWII, aptly called the greatest generation saw such hardships and horrors and yet managed to rebuild something better. Losing the Queen feels a bit like losing that whole generation and it just makes me so very sad.


Well said.

I am on shift at the care home tomorrow and I'm sure alot of the residents will be heartbroken about this sad news we are dealing with. They have all witnessed Queen Elizabeth's coronation and now they will witness the coronation of King Charles. They have lived through a whole era.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> I’d like to go and see her too. Not sure if Mr HB will take me or not or* how long she will be in state for *but it would be nice to pay my respects.


Not sure when...
There will be a ceremonial procession through London, after which the queen will lie in state at Westminster Hall for *four days*.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm very much enjoying the tributes from the MPs (and much as I dislike the politics and views of Boris and Teresa, they both spoke very well indeed). 

Oh gosh, now it's the King's Troop doing the gun salute.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They have just said they are flying her back to London not using the royal train.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm anti-monarchy... but I've just got home from tolling the difficult tenor in a neighbouring hamlet who don't have their own band. I expect to also be ringing for the proclamation and funeral. It was nice that I was able to mark the occasion for the community.



Beth78 said:


> The muted tolling of the bells


If you want to sound clever in other discussions, the proper term is muffled. Some will have been half muffled (clear sound on alternate strokes) and some fully - depends on which kit the tower owns, as well as people available and what was decided to be done.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

As most of you know I don't like Boris, but I must admit his tribute to the Queen was brilliant, he knew just the right words to say, it was everything we were all thinking.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I assume most of you have seen this,but just incase you haven't


Phillip came to me today,
and said it was time to go.
I looked at him and smiled,
as i whispered that "I know"
I then turned and looked behind me,
and seen I was asleep.
All my Family were around me,
and I could hear them weep.
I gently touched each shoulder,
with Phillip by my side.
Then I turned away and walked,
with My Angel guide.
Phillip held my hand,
as he lead the way,
to a world where King's and Queens,
are Monarch's every day.
I was given a crown to wear
or a Halo known by some.
The difference is up here,
they are worn by everyone.
I felt a sense of peace,
my reign had seen its end.
70 years I had served my Country,
as the peoples friend.
Thank you for the years,
for all your time and love.
Now I am one of two again,
in our Palace up above.

Joanne Boyle


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

OK, so everybody's favourite Gran, and wonderful person has now passed. I, like everyone else is very sad and upset and wish KIng Charles well.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> As most of you know I don't like Boris, but I must admit his tribute to the Queen was brilliant, he knew just the right words to say, it was everything we were all thinking.


Well, he had probably had it prepared for some time and was assuming that he would still be PM when she died...


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

So you think that protesting against racism isn't a proper reason???

I am sure there will be many appropriate gestures of respect to the Queen without hijacking another gesture


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm with @Dimwit on this, not really sure why you had to bring this in.

I also have to admit to feeling a little bit uncomfortable by how you have described people taking the knee, and by the (perhaps inadvertent) association here. Given that taking the knee is definitely seen as stand against racism, the suggestion that people across the Commonwealth take the knee to show love and respect for the queen seems a bit blinkered in my opinion - given why the Commonwealth exists in the first place, and some of the very strong feelings in those countries. I really don't think it would be sensible to try and hijack an existing gesture for something else...

Anyway, I am more than sure that people across the UK and the Commonwealth will have lots of opportunities to show their respect and love for the Queen, and for our new King, over the coming days and weeks. We are already seeing so much of it in how people have reacted since the news broke yesterday - and how people are talking about it here. It's been sad but amazing to see - suddenly realising what an impact her being Queen has had on my life. Truly an end of an era.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I'm with @Dimwit on this, not really sure why you had to bring this in.
> 
> I also have to admit to feeling a little bit uncomfortable by how you have described people taking the knee, and by the (perhaps inadvertent) association here. Given that taking the knee is definitely seen as stand against racism, the suggestion that people across the Commonwealth take the knee to show love and respect for the queen seems a bit blinkered in my opinion - given why the Commonwealth exists in the first place, and some of the very strong feelings in those countries. I really don't think it would be sensible to try and hijack an existing gesture for something else...
> 
> Anyway, I am more than sure that people across the UK and the Commonwealth will have lots of opportunities to show their respect and love for the Queen, and for our new King, over the coming days and weeks. We are already seeing so much of it in how people have reacted since the news broke yesterday - and how people are talking about it here. It's been sad but amazing to see - suddenly realising what an impact her being Queen has had on my life. Truly an end of an era.


Agreed wildly inappropriate comment especially considering the death of Chris Kaba this week.

My village has created a tribute to the Queen by our local pond so people can add flowers and photos. It’s a lovely idea. The church bells were ringing out at lunchtim.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

In that case I apologise as I did not want to offend anyone and in this suggestion, it was not a racist gesture. OK lets move on.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A local village near me is going to have a walking tribute of 3k to the next village where there will be a holy communion service in the church followed by a book of condolence to sign. This is to celebrate the Queen as a countrywomen. A nice tribute I thought.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

[


Dave S said:


> OK, so everybody's favourite Gran, and wonderful person has now passed. I, like everyone else is very sad and upset and wish KIng Charles well.[snip]


I don’t think those comments were appropriate for either the forum and _certainly_ not the thread. Edited. 

I’ve also edited posts quoting you to remove the quotes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow, the new Prince and Princess of Wales. All husband could say was, "I always knew Catherine was a Princess"  

Great address from His Majesty.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great address from His Majesty.


I thought it was too and brought tears to my eyes again.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow, the new Prince and Princess of Wales. All husband could say was, "I always knew Catherine was a Princess"
> 
> Great address from His Majesty.





lymorelynn said:


> I thought it was too and brought tears to my eyes again.



He spoke from the heart and you could tell he was near to tears at times. as was I sit watching him.

A new Prince and Princess of Wales among many new titles they have, live has changed for them as well.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought the stories and personal messages by many in parliament were really great, some funny and some really moving stories. Particularly from Theresa May and also Boris Johnson. Elizabeth the Great indeed.

Also the messages from world leaders around the globe, particularly Justin Trudeau.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

It must be so hard for him, if we lose a parent we get 3 days compassionate leave, King Charles didn't even get 24 hours.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It’s been a such a very sad but momentous day to hear all the tributes, bells, guns, speeches and then finally the service. It’s taken my breath away and made me both sob and smile. 

I thought Boris and Liz made lovely speeches (and Theresa May) Charles had me in pieces when he mentioned the angels singing. 

I heard the bells in the village earlier and then when I popped down to go to the PO I realised they were laying flowers on the green. I picked some up while shopping and went back to pay my respects.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I like this one, it’s how I imagine it will be when it’s my time


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I did see the news of the scenes in the UK right now and it would be rather awkward for me if I was a tourist in the UK at the moment. I find the ceremonies, the public memorials and calling her "Your Majesty" to be so weird, almost bizarre. The cultural differences are interesting.

To be fair, I do find the funerals around here for famous people and public servants to be awkward as well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ahhh but tourists often love the ceremony of this country @DogLover1981  It's one of our big selling points. 

I absolutely LOVE the ceremonies and pomp and knowing all the correct terms to use and when to use them.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It lovely to see all the tributes from countries around the world. It makes me feel so proud . She is irreplaceable .


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love that @Siskin  

Without wishing to turn this thread into a theological debate, I do think that Her Late Majesty’s strong belief in God helped her to do her duty. That she walked past the throne at her coronation and went to the altar to offer a prayer is a powerful expression of that faith. I have no faith at all but I can’t help but smile at that image of her being greeted by all her beloved corgis.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I like this one, it’s how I imagine it will be when it’s my time
> 
> View attachment 577105



That made me cry...

I just hope Amber and Dillon are there to greet me when it's my time


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I liked what Macron said. I can't remember it word for word but it was this as far as I remember

"To you, she was your Queen to the rest of the world, she was simply THE Queen"


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been reading the paper this morning unable to stop the tears. 
Yesterday’s paper was full of the queens life and pictures. Today’s is about Charles coming to his new home at BP, his speech , Boris‘s lovely speech, a picture of Liz Truss almost comforting the new King, her face full of sadness mirroring Charles. It’s so over whelming and the tears keep falling. I’ve no idea why I’m feeling so bereft and upset. I’ve never met the Queen yet she has been there quietly in the background as if she is one of my relatives.

There are things I’m really thrilled about. The acceptance by the public at BP that Charles is our King now and the cheers and good wishes that were freely given when he and Camilla arrived at the palace gates. For years people have said they didn’t want Charles as King and that that it should be passed to William, but I think he is the right person to be our King and he will be much loved and respected in years to come. I’m also thrilled that William and Catherine will be the Prince and Princess of Wales, only they could take on this title. I do hope the Welsh feel the same.


Yet still the tears fall


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

This one has totally finished me off, I think it’s a lot to do with how tearful I’m feeling today


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> This one has totally finished me off, I think it’s a lot to do with how tearful I’m feeling today
> 
> View attachment 577119


I've shed a few tears the last few days but this picture has in in floods of tears I'm crying now aa I write this I don't seem to able to stop.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Have you noticed, Google has gone grey instead of the primary colours.

I think that's a nice gesture.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I feel strangely touched that the Royal bees have been informed of Her Majesty’s death.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought Canada's president Justin Trudeaus spoke very well about her.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Got to admit this got me a bit 🥲


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Sorry, I'm not posting much atm. I just can't find any words.
Just such sadness and a very heavy 💔.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This set me off terribly 😭


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

On a lighter note - Holly had a very important job to do this morning….


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 577130
> 
> This set me off terribly 😭


I never thought about that , poor dogs they have lost their Mom, they followed her everywhere they are going to really miss her.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The art posted here of her and her corgis is cute.

I have seen people wondering about who is going to care for her Corgis. I'd assume that they are going to be very well cared for.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

From what I've read, the dogs are very attached to her dresser and private secretary, but its looking more likely they will be rehomed within the family.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Her Majesty’s funeral will be on Monday 19th September.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Her coffin is being taken past the front door of my lovely friend who lives in Dundee tomorrow. She’s going to throw a flower in front for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Watching The Prince and Princess of Wales along with the Duke and Duchess of Sussex greeting people at the gates of Windsor Castle. Lovely to see them together


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love how Catherine is with children in the “walkabout”.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m glad they’ve done this - I think it was needed to try to show some unity (although on opposite sides of the road).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh I wish I could lip read


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So when Kate came across a dog she patted it. William saw one and went straight in tickling it’s ears as if it was an old friend. Meghan ignored the dog and shook the owners hand. (Didn’t see Harry with one tbf).


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> So when Kate came across a dog she patted it. William saw one and went straight in tickling it’s ears as if it was an old friend. Meghan ignored the dog and shook the owners hand. (Didn’t see Harry with one tbf).


I can see the Daily Mail headlines:

”Meghan the dog hater!!!!”


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Camilla’s gone straight in too lol!!!! I reckon you can tell an awful lot about people from how they greet a dog in a crowd 😂


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

You can tell a lot more by how the dog reacts to the person. A dog with any sense would gnaw on Me-again's limbs!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

And here’s the ultimate dog lover


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've always said if my dog doesn't like someone there's a good reason.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Visited the “ Flower Garden “ in Green Park. Very touching seeing all the flowers card and notes .

I see the day of the Funeral has been declared a Bank Holiday, yet my nursery are talking of staying open. I think that’s very disrespectful as myself and so many other teachers would like to watch the funeral & pay their respects - even if only watching on tv. I’ll be gutted if we have to work on that day


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

@willa Can they do that if it's declared a national bank holiday? I hope they don't force you to work...


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Minuscule said:


> @willa Can they do that if it's declared a national bank holiday? I hope they don't force you to work...


Not sure. But teachers seem to think they can force us to stay open…


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Its already been stated that all schools will be shut that day, I can't see how they can force you to open.









Bank holiday for Queen's funeral approved by Charles - plus what we know about sport, shops and schools


Death of Her Majesty sees football matches postponed, cultural establishments closed, and usual government business scaled back




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I wish you had taken a photo @willa


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Has the Grim Reaper had a makeover? Appears to be masquerading as Paddington Bear these days.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Watching The Prince and Princess of Wales along with the Duke and Duchess of Sussex greeting people at the gates of Windsor Castle. Lovely to see them together


Agree, it'll also really pee off the Daily Wail. So much anti Sussex drivel that just incites more racism imo.


I was so very sad to read of her death. I am not a huge fan of the Royal family, but she seemed to be so permanent. It's very odd to think that we'll never sing God Save the Queen again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I was glad today to see the occasional leaky eye from within the Royal Family. I know that they (can't?) don't show too much public emotion but I thought the Countess of Wessex looked especially grief stricken. I noticed that since Prince Philip died that the relationship between Sophie and Her Majesty appeared to grow much closer - and as someone who was very close to their Mother in Law, I share that pain of loss when they died. It's almost like people say, "Oh but she's only your MIL, not your Mum..." when for some of us, that MIL relationship is closer. So, Sophie, I send you love on the loss of your beloved MIL xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I steeled myself to watch ITV's evening programs yesterday about The Queen's life.
I was expecting to be left a blubbering, soggy mess but found them not only nostalgic, but very heartwarming too.
I couldn't help having a chuckle at the personal films of the antics of Prince Philip and how thoroughly at one they were with each other. What a rock he was. 
I'm almost 70 so she has reigned for the whole of my life. It was interesting to recall what was happening in the world at different stages of her life.
I never actually _met_ her but I was a serving member of the armed forces and worked at Horse Guards Parade so saw her up close a few times.
It's at times like this when we are reminded of the sadness at losing those we have loved. It brings those feelings back, grieving all over again.
Strange how we can feel such intense emotion for someone we never knew personally. But we do.....


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I will be travelling to Ironbridge the day of the funeral so not sure if I will catch any of it, I hope I do get to see some of it.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I absolutely love the programme last night where she shares her personal photos and videos and she, herself, is doing the talkover. I've watched it three times now and its wonderful. Her relationship with her Father comes across so well and the enjoyment she had with her family when she could. There was so much more to her than most of the population know. She really was the best Ambassador our country had.

I saw her once when she came to open our new local hospital in 1969. I was at work that day, the hospital was literally just up the road from us, and all the office girls were moaning they couldn't get to see her and, in the end, our boss said 'oh, go on then' and we all raced off and joined the crowds and managed to see her walking by greeting people. I have a photo somewhere but here's one I kept from our local paper. Her dress was bright pink, she always dressed beautifully in bright colours right up until the end.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

rona said:


> I assume most of you have seen this,but just incase you haven't
> 
> 
> Phillip came to me today,
> ...


I started to read this to my sister yesterday evening but had to stop after the first few lines as I started blubbing again - it reminded me so much of the eulogy at my darling Aunt's funeral when the vicar said "she's at peace now and with her loving husband Sam once again".


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I've just watched the TV footage of the coffin being taken from Balmoral. It was very emotional.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Honestly, I'm totally dehydrated, I need to stop crying. It's ridiculous. I don't think I cried this much when my Dad died, what's that all about?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I sobbed when she left Balmoral too. 

I am so pleased to see the road being lined the whole way with people wanting to pay their respects. It’s absolutely wonderful to see.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yesterday was slightly less sombre because of Charles becoming King but, today, its back to feeling terribly sad watching The Queen leave her precious Balmoral for the last time. It just keeps welling up and spilling over. 😢


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh the tractors lined up. That’s really got to me. 

I think it’s the effort people have gone to to organize something like this - contacting each other, sorting out the timing, putting it into action - for the sake of just a few seconds when Her Majesty passed.

It’s absolutely heartwarming.

Oh gosh and now horses too 😂


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I sobbed when she left Balmoral too.
> 
> I am so pleased to see the road being lined the whole way with people wanting to pay their respects. It’s absolutely wonderful to see.


And the complete silence!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> And the complete silence!


That's so interesting as the hearse travels through a town, isn't it? Total silence. 

I went back to find the tractors - and you're right @huckybuck it's the fact that (for example) 40 farmers got together, took their tractors and put them either side of the road just for those brief seconds.

I'm still trying to figure out if I can go up to town - I think my only option is to go in the night. I am presuming that the sheer numbers of folk who want to go will mean that it will be 24 hours. It's all about trying to work out the logistics with work, too.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I thought about going at night as well as thinking it would be the quietest time.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> I absolutely love the programme last night where she shares her personal photos and videos and she, herself, is doing the talkover. I've watched it three times now and its wonderful. Her relationship with her Father comes across so well and the enjoyment she had with her family when she could. There was so much more to her than most of the population know. She really was the best Ambassador our country had.
> 
> I saw her once when she came to open our new local hospital in 1969. I was at work that day, the hospital was literally just up the road from us, and all the office girls were moaning they couldn't get to see her and, in the end, our boss said 'oh, go on then' and we all raced off and joined the crowds and managed to see her walking by greeting people. I have a photo somewhere but here's one I kept from our local paper. Her dress was bright pink, she always dressed beautifully in bright colours right up until the end.
> 
> ...


Thats a lovely photo. Much treasured.i expect.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if I can go up to town - I think my only option is to go in the night. I am presuming that the sheer numbers of folk who want to go will mean that it will be 24 hours. It's all about trying to work out the logistics with work, too.


When the Queen Mother was lying in state the average waiting time in the queue to pass by her coffin for a few seconds was 24 hours at any time day or night.
As much as I would like to go to show my respects I wouldn't be able to stand in a queue for a couple of hours let alone 24 so will be sat at home watching the proceedings on TV.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just been looking at some of the photo's of her and thought we'll never see that lovely smile again.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I’m really enjoying watching all the programmes about the Queen”s life. I enjoyed one about Queen and country - about how much she liked the countryside and the country lifestyle. I particularly liked the bit about her riding side saddle and how she did this at trooping of the colour until she was 60. It looks really difficult.

I presented a bouquet to the Queen when I was 5 or 6. I’m sure there’s a family photo somewhere but as it was over 50 years ago it’s probably lost.


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just been looking at some of the photo's of her and thought we'll never see that lovely smile again.


I have been looking at photos of her at the coronation and more recently. Was just thinking how often she smiled in photographs


----------



## CollieSlave (May 5, 2016)

Don't like to be mundane but did the cortege have any scheduled toilet stops?? Six hours is a very long time to go without, particularly for older folk.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

urbantigers said:


> I’m really enjoying watching all the programmes about the Queen”s life. I enjoyed one about Queen and country - about how much she liked the countryside and the country lifestyle. I particularly liked the bit about her riding side saddle and how she did this at trooping of the colour until she was 60. It looks really difficult.
> 
> I presented a bouquet to the Queen when I was 5 or 6. I’m sure there’s a family photo somewhere but as it was over 50 years ago it’s probably lost.


Tonight's Countryfile programme on BBC 1 is a special one on the queen and her love of the countryside


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

CollieSlave said:


> Don't like to be mundane but did the cortege have any scheduled toilet stops?? Six hours is a very long time to go without, particularly for older folk.


Yes, it stopped for a while in Brechin.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> When the Queen Mother was lying in state the average waiting time in the queue to pass by her coffin for a few seconds was 24 hours at any time day or night.
> As much as I would like to go to show my respects I wouldn't be able to stand in a queue for a couple of hours let alone 24 so will be sat at home watching the proceedings on TV.


I'm pretty sure that there will be somewhere local for people to go light a candle maybe and sign a book of condolences.
Here it will be at the civic centre.
Just Google local book of condolences for queen.
I also think there is an online book you can sign too if you can't get out easily.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Tonight's Countryfile programme on BBC 1 is a special one on the queen and her love of the countryside


Mmm, their version. Leaving out the shooting and hunting of course


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

SbanR said:


> Tonight's Countryfile programme on BBC 1 is a special one on the queen and her love of the countryside


Thanks. I’ve set that to record.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don’t think I have seen anything so moving as the cortège driving through Scotland today. It was overwhelming.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I liked how people were quiet as the cortege went past and then applauded once it had gone by.

My eyes got a bit leaky again at Princess Anne and Sophie curtseying to The Queen as she was brought into Holyroodhouse.

Oh and now the corgis in the street in Edinburgh.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I feel for the guys carrying her coffin, not only is it a very emotional time for them, they must be wracked with nerves as the world's watching. Not only that but the coffin is lead lined so its incredibly heavy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What an emotional day again and so proud of the British people for their behaviour, total respect all the way. The Family must be exhausted. It was strange to see a sombre mood in Scotland and a quite cheery one in London where the King is. How hard it must be for him to be anything like cheery dealing with all the people he's seen today when he must be feeling so low inside. Wish he could have been given a week to grieve.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

urbantigers said:


> Thanks. I’ve set that to record.



And me


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and now the corgis in the street in Edinburgh.


I wonder if there will be any official “nods” to the corgis and horses, that the Queen loved so much, during her actual funeral, similar to what they did with Prince Philip and he love for horse racing.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Some horses went past the palace (Buckingham) as a mark of respect but Sky cut off when it was happening. Bit frustrating.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Watching bbc this evening and something has struck me, there are none of the forthcoming program adverts blaring out between programs. It’s really nice and peaceful


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Watching bbc this evening and something has struck me, there are none of the forthcoming program adverts blaring out between programs. It’s really nice and peaceful


I noticed that too. Not sure about all of them but a lot of other channels have cut the ads out with a msg, 'due to recent events we will not be showing the next program' or similar words. The 'next prog' turns out to be the ads.
Must be out of respect or risk of causing offence at this time. Don't know, but it's nice to be ad free for a while.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it’s lovely that in so many ways respects are being paid. I don’t know how long it lasts for (I think 3 days) but not having announcers, adverts, inappropriate music has been so peaceful.


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

Siskin said:


> Watching bbc this evening and something has struck me, there are none of the forthcoming program adverts blaring out between programs. It’s really nice and peaceful





Cully said:


> ut of respect or risk of causing offence at this time. Don't know, but it's nice to be ad free for a while.



I agree. I am constantly refreshing an online version of a newspaper and I'm so glad there is no 'sidebar of shame' of a pointless articles on scantily clad picture of a celebrity that has been poached from their Instrgram!

I notice my neighbourhood is very quiet too, there really is a sombre and quiet mood at the moment. As bittersweet as the situation is, it is quite serene, poignant and reflective. When the news broke, I strangely felt this is a historic moment in history. The UK fell silent - there will be no other talk of the current troubles in the country and world for a while at least. 

I did see the cortege and noticed the spectators were silent as it passed by. That was very respectful I thought. I am not sure what to think of the public taking pictures and videos on their smartphones as it went by though. Maybe because I have watched episodes of Black Mirror and there was an episode where people were not looking at what was actually going on with just their eyes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm having the same internal debate about photos @BarkieMcDogface as we are going to try to go up to town on Wednesday. I want some photos but I want to see The Queen with my own eyes too. I suspect I will take some pictures though (or husband will as his phone is way better than mine). I dunno. I'll have plenty of time to think about it though whilst we wait.


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

Deguslave said:


> I feel for the guys carrying her coffin, not only is it a very emotional time for them, they must be wracked with nerves as the world's watching. Not only that but the coffin is lead lined so its incredibly heavy.


Exactly, I am just thinking back to The Duke of Edinburgh's funeral last year. As the pallbearers carried the coffin, they stood and stopped half way up the steps of St. George's Chapel and held a period of silence, not to mention the fact it was quite warm that day too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! We are watching the Superleague triathlon and Georgia Taylor-Brown (Olympic silver medallist) won the event. When she came to crossing the line she curtseyed, blew a kiss to the sky and touched her black armband. 

And now my eyes are leaky again. Well done GTB xx


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

Enjoyed watching Countyfile and antiques roadshow. Lovely memories of The Queen throughout her life, few tears particularly when the man played the bagpipes. It seems strange as I haven’t met her or anything it’s just that she has always been there throughout my life and I have always been very fond of her. 😔


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

I have just thought, every parent wants to see their child be the very best they can be. However, reigning monarchs have to pass away and will never see their heirs become king or queen unless they abdicate the throne.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm having the same internal debate about photos @BarkieMcDogface as we are going to try to go up to town on Wednesday. I want some photos but I want to see The Queen with my own eyes too. I suspect I will take some pictures though (or husband will as his phone is way better than mine). I dunno. I'll have plenty of time to think about it though whilst we wait.


It’s odd seeing the sea of arms holding phones. When Diana died it was pre mobiles and the crowds that came to the funeral and lined the route reacted more I think tossing flowers, clapping and crying out. The crowds watching the queen were virtually silent with just a few people clapping and the odd rose tossed. The other day on one program one of the presenters said that it’s difficult to clap when you’re holding a phone


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Visited the Memorial Flower Garden in Green Park again today.
These photos didn’t do it justice, thousands upon thousands of people laying flowers & it was all very peaceful and respectful.


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

Siskin said:


> It’s odd seeing the sea of arms holding phones. When Diana died it was pre mobiles and the crowds that came to the funeral and lined the route reacted more I think tossing flowers, clapping and crying out. The crowds watching the queen were virtually silent with just a few people clapping and the odd rose tossed. The other day on one program one of the presenters said that it’s difficult to clap when you’re holding a phone


Her passing made me look up Queen Victoria's procession on Youtube. There were alot of comments where people could not believe how clear the footage was for it being 120 years old. It is a shame it was not in colour, unfortunately, there is no sound.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

willa said:


> Visited the Memorial Flower Garden in Green Park again today.
> These photos didn’t do it justice, thousands upon thousands of people laying flowers & it was all very peaceful and respectful.
> View attachment 577219
> View attachment 577220
> ...


Oh this is just lovely. I really wanted to see more as they weren’t really covering it on TV. Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I’m lucky in that I live quite close, Although obviously sad, I find it a very peaceful, beautiful & tranquil place to spend some time.

There was a note from a young child that just simply read “ I hope you had a good life “.

Would be lovely if the Royal Family could view the garden at some point - the logistics / security are probably impossible though


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

willa said:


> Visited the Memorial Flower Garden in Green Park again today.
> These photos didn’t do it justice, thousands upon thousands of people laying flowers & it was all very peaceful and respectful.
> View attachment 577219
> View attachment 577220
> ...


It must be a sight to behold and smell lovely


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Like everyone, I've been watching past clips of the Queen, and I'm struck by the funny and warm side of her personality. 
I imagine it must have been a very lonely life at times, no one quite knows what it is to be queen, for that long, through everything she went through. I think it says a lot about putting others first.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

The flowers laid in the park look amazing, although it does feel sad that they wont last long. 
I know on hearing the news on Thursday it was a heartfelt response to lay flowers, but I wonder if perhaps donations to charities could have been possible instead.
On the news this morning there was a request to not bring any more flowers, balloons or Paddingtons. And, which made me smile, no more marmalade sandwiches, even though, "the wildlife will love them".🤗


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Corgis...

Since the death of the Queen, questions have arisen about the fate of her corgis, the pets she has treasured since childhood. Now it has been revealed her beloved dogs will be looked after by Prince Andrew and his ex-wife the Duchess of York.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> The Corgis...
> 
> Since the death of the Queen, questions have arisen about the fate of her corgis, the pets she has treasured since childhood. Now it has been revealed her beloved dogs will be looked after by Prince Andrew and his ex-wife the Duchess of York.


Well, they do have more time than the other family members


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m sure she left a will/request as to what would happen to her animals - she loved them so much she wouldn’t have left that in limbo.

I am glad they will be staying in the family and hope they will be loved just as much.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know this was created originally for the Jubilee (according to FB) but isn’t it gorgeous?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(And yes I’m aware it must have been updated slightly, with the little book title. I never saw it at jubilee time though)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Does anyone know what time the queen's coffin will proceed down the Royal Mile to the cathedral this afternoon?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it’s 2:30 but I’m going to watch from 2pm.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Does anyone know what time the queen's coffin will proceed down the Royal Mile to the cathedral this afternoon?


According to the BBC News website it will be about 2.25pm (although NBC News says 3pm)









Queen Elizabeth II: A day-by-day guide from now to the funeral


The Queen's coffin is lying in state for a fourth and final day ahead of her state funeral tomorrow.



www.bbc.co.uk





"Accompanied by Camilla, Queen Consort, King Charles will then fly to Edinburgh, where at about 14:25 BST he will walk behind the Queen's coffin from Edinburgh's Palace of Holyroodhouse to St Giles' Cathedral."


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The words the Lord’s Speaker and and Common’s Speaker said this morning to King Charles were just lovely. Had me weeping again.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you @huckybuck @Bertie'sMum


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> (And yes I’m aware it must have been updated slightly, with the little book title. I never saw it at jubilee time though)


I Love it, I buy a lot of her greetings cards too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> The words the Lord’s Speaker and and Common’s Speaker said this morning to King Charles were just lovely. Had me weeping again.


I agree, it was very well done by all concerned.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my goodness. The singing of Psalm 116 is very beautiful indeed. If you've got no chance to watch anything of the service besides that, please do find five minutes. 

My eyes appear to be leaky again. Flipping heck.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I keep coming back to Sophie. She is doing exactly what I did at my beloved Mum in law's funeral. Holding the order of service, knows the words to the hymns and just kind of singing and zoning out to try not to cry. That's how she looks to me, anyway.

I am feeling so sad for the family that this is almost like a mini funeral and they will have to do it all again in a week.

ETA: Sophie was crying at the end. She's a better woman than me, keeping it together well.

What a lovely service. The church ministers all spoke very well, I especially enjoyed Dr Iain Greenshields.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I've really enjoyed all the documentaries about her life and hearing people tell stories of meeting her. There was a bit on the news this morning about her and Prince Phillip living for 2 years in Malta, from 49 until 51, then she had to return because her father became ill. The house they lived in although large was on a street overlooked by other houses. The locals recalled seeing her go to the hairdressers and dining out in a hotel. Hard to believe. Then my husband who had watched Jeremy Vine this morning told me Jeremy
told about an American couple who saw her walking in the gardens. I think the grounds of Windsor Castle with her gardener. The American couple didn't recognise her and asked her if she'd met the Queen, she replied, " No but he has." The couple were thrilled and asked the gardener all about her! She sounds like she had a great sense of humour.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the Queen coming home today though I think it will be a lot more emotional once she is here again.

I wish more people would bow or curtesy when they pass her coffin, she deserves the same respect in death as she had in life. In the old days, everyone would have done this. It was heartening to see a few young people doing it.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I can see your point, but if everyone stopped to bow or curtsey, it would extend the waiting time to view the Queen lying in state. I think they've been told to keep moving so as many people as possible can see her.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I see most of the major supermarkets and other shops are closing their main stores for the day on Monday. Some of their express/small convenience shops and petrol stations with be open part of the day. Well done them.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Asda are opening at 5pm on Monday.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I had set up a Tesco delivery for next Monday, but I’ve cancelled it as I would like to think the delivery picking, packing and persons could also stay at home and watch the funeral if they want to. I hope everyone else who is having deliveries thinks the same


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Every time I see her coffin I can't quite believe it's her and she's really gone.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The Queens last flight landing at RAF Northolt.
We were at our playing fields and hoped to get a glimpse. We didn't expect it to fly over near us . It was a massive plane and very noisy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The plan is made, we are going to try to be part of it all tomorrow. I have to at least try. Please keep your fingers crossed that we can get into one of the ceremonial viewing areas.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> The plan is made, we are going to try to be part of it all tomorrow. I have to at least try. Please keep your fingers crossed that we can get into one of the ceremonial viewing areas.


Wishing you luck 🤞

Go prepared 😉


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Princess Anne has been blooming incredible. I know that King Charles has had a hideously busy schedule and the pressure is on him so massively but goodness me, The Princess Royal has never left her mum's side. Her statement today was wonderful too.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I remember seeing Princess Anne accompany the Queen on some official duty, as they got out of the car the Queen made to go off and Princess Anne handed the Queen her walking stick as if to say remember you need this! It reminded me of my mam who hated using her walking stick.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just been watching the Queen come home, surrounded by a pile of soggy tissues.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Wishing you luck 🤞
> 
> Go prepared 😉


I think we are, yes. I only wish I could just click my fingers and be there. I feel quite anxious about it all.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Another really emotional day. I think the late Queen would be so proud of her children, especially King Charles and Princess Anne and her husband . 

The people in Ireland were so welcoming to the King and Queen Consort and the whole thing went really well. 

@Mrs Funkin, hope you will get there and the day will go as you want.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Mrs Funkin I am sending out every positive wish for a quick and easy journey and the best viewing seat you could have. Everything is crossed here that you can send the Queen all our love on her way. 

I managed to get back for the service in NI which was lovely (I missed the parliament bit which was a shame).

The journey from Edi to the airport was lovely again as was her send off. I wept as the plane took off. There was something so majestic about that great big bird (call sign Kittyhawk) effortlessly taking off into the sunset.

I was soo hoping she’d fly overhead into Northolt but sadly the wind was the wrong direction so she turned off at the last minute. 

I thought it wonderful Princess Anne stayed with her all the way.

I hope Charles gets to rest tonight before it all starts again tomorrow.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> The plan is made, we are going to try to be part of it all tomorrow. I have to at least try. Please keep your fingers crossed that we can get into one of the ceremonial viewing areas.


Good luck Mrs F!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Found this on Facebook this evening


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive been thinking about Princess Margaret too. I dont think the younger generation will remember her.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I predict the most popular dog breed next year will be the Corgi!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We are here and ready and waiting for Her Majesty.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I realise this is a difficult time for people & there is a bank holiday on Monday for the Queen's funeral but I have just read a statement from a hospital advising that planned ops, procedures, etc for this date will now be cancelled & re-scheduled. I think this is appalling, patients have constantly had planned procedures cancelled over the past few years & recent reports detail growing backlogs.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> I realise this is a difficult time for people & there is a bank holiday on Monday for the Queen's funeral but I have just read a statement from a hospital advising that planned ops, procedures, etc for this date will now be cancelled & re-scheduled. I think this is appalling, patients have constantly had planned procedures cancelled over the past few years & recent report detail growing backlogs.


Careful now, are we allowed to make these observations? Seriously though it’s too far. People have had cancer appointments pushed back to god knows when. It leaves a bit of a bitter taste considering this is for a woman who had the very best of medical care her entire very long life. If I say ‘it’s not what she would have wanted’ (which I imagine is true) hopefully I won’t be told off.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Hospitals would normally be working as normal on a bank holiday wouldn't they? Wouldn't a day off in lieu be more appropriate?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We had everything in place for all of our “routine” things to continue (and we told everyone it would be happening) and then were told at 3pm that they couldn’t - so I then spent hours sorting appts for next week. It’s all sorted though. I’m annoyed because it was sorted and we had people who were happy to work, not everyone is interested in The Queen, so it was perfectly okay but we were told no by the big bosses. Obviously all ward work, emergency and Labour ward work continues.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it should be treated as any other bank holiday. I appreciate it’s extra work for the staff having to re arrange and fit people in who’ve had to move appointments and it would be nice to see them thanked for that. 

But it’s one day in 70 years for goodness sake. If I had an appointment or op scheduled that wasn’t an emergency I would have no issue with it being cancelled or moved.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> I realise this is a difficult time for people & there is a bank holiday on Monday for the Queen's funeral but I have just read a statement from a hospital advising that planned ops, procedures, etc for this date will now be cancelled & re-scheduled. I think this is appalling, patients have constantly had planned procedures cancelled over the past few years & recent reports detail growing backlogs.



I know people may want to pay their respects but I'm sure the Queen wouldn't people to have their appointments or surgery cancelled or re-scheduled, in fact I think she would be horrified.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Some people have already waited months for these appointments, and now they are faced with another uncertain wait through no fault of their own.

And after what Centre Parcs originally planned to do, before they were forced to backtrack, they should be boycotted.








Center Parcs U-turns over plans to turf out guests on day of Queen's funeral


The company had emailed all customers who were to be affected by its initial plans, but reversed the decision after many people on social media said it had only landed them with additional stress at a time of national mourning.




news.sky.com


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> I realise this is a difficult time for people & there is a bank holiday on Monday for the Queen's funeral but I have just read a statement from a hospital advising that planned ops, procedures, etc for this date will now be cancelled & re-scheduled. I think this is appalling, patients have constantly had planned procedures cancelled over the past few years & recent reports detail growing backlogs.


I follow a young mum on instagram who has stage 4 cancer it’s spreading and she needs an urgent CT scan to decide on next steps it was on Monday and has been cancelled.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We had everything in place for all of our “routine” things to continue (and we told everyone it would be happening) and then were told at 3pm that they couldn’t - so I then spent hours sorting appts for next week. It’s all sorted though. I’m annoyed because it was sorted and we had people who were happy to work, not everyone is interested in The Queen, so it was perfectly okay but we were told no by the big bosses. Obviously all ward work, emergency and Labour ward work continues.


Why would they do this tho? Messing people about (patients & staff) causes so much stress especially for those who need urgent treatment. I just don't understand it at all 



Boxer123 said:


> I follow a young mum on instagram who has stage 4 cancer it’s spreading and she needs an urgent CT scan to decide on next steps it was on Monday and has been cancelled.


That is unforgivable & completely unacceptable. Surely this sort of delay could have such devastating consequences


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I saw Mr and Mrs F. Right at the front in their blue jackets. I so glad they were able to see everything so well. I almost feel as if I were part of it knowing they are there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I blew Her Majesty a kiss for you @huckybuck (and one from me). Honestly as I saw her coffin it made me have such a lump in my throat, which then caught and turned into a sob.

I’ll write more when I can think better later on. Actually rather overwhelming. I’m so glad we went.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Why would they do this tho? Messing people about (patients & staff) causes so much stress especially for those who need urgent treatment. I just don't understand it at all
> 
> 
> 
> That is unforgivable & completely unacceptable. Surely this sort of delay could have such devastating consequences


Well yes essentially she needs to know where the cancer has gone in order to identify what treatment line if any can be used next. Waiting whilst you have active cancer on the move is terrifying. From her stories she has complained and is still hoping it can go ahead.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Are two, of the royal party, so unaware of the occasion, the solemnity and respect, that they can't avoid holding hands for the 2 mins it takes to walk out of Westminster?
Talk about making everything about them, when the only person it should be about is the late Queen
Also (just whilst im on one)
Not one member of the public bowed their head, removed a hat (men) or fell silent as the coffin passed, all this clapping and cheering, that suddenly became a thing with Diana's funeral, is not the show of respect normalised in the UK
Silence and the bowing of the head is, always has been and always should be
Dignity above all else


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought the same about the holding hands thing, can’t they just not do it for a few minutes


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You would have thought Harry would have known better, he's been taught all the protocol. It is rather sickly. 

Things are changing sadly, I suppose clapping will become the norm in the future. I hate seeing all these respectful traditions being eroded.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I actually don’t mind the clapping and cheering … it hopefully drowns out any negative comments or jeering from dissenters in the crowd.

Times have changed.

There is no disrespect intended, I’m sure.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lovely that the public are being allowed a slight pause to bow their head or say a blessing as they file past
Unlike how the BBC and redtops were reporting, a conveyor belt of mourners passing by
Yay! to the gentlemen and the lady removing their hats and bowing their heads


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you so much @Mrs Funkin that means such a lot. 

I thought the service was beautiful and I sobbed when they put the coffin on the plinth etc. It all looks so beautiful and majestic yet so simple at the same time.

I saw Meghan and Harry. How utterly disrespectful. You aren’t seeing members of the public walking past holding hands!

On the contrary it’s heart warming to see everyone bowing, curtsying, removing hats and blowing kisses. I keep getting choked.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My husband and I always hold hands.

I think it’s odd that other couples don’t bh.

Honestly, I don’t see the issue.

They weren’t skipping along, swinging their arms 🙄


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

How on earth is holding hands disrespectful? Presuming you are talking about Harry and Meghan? Honestly, I am no fan of the Harry and Meghan show but it is noticeable that some people are just looking for things to criticise about her. Maybe Harry was glad of the support from his wife - I imagine walking through the crowds in procession behind his grandmother’s coffin brought back some unhappy memories of his mother’s funeral…


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I haven't actually seen any of the coverage as I have been at work. But I wonder how much of this view that Harry and Meghan are being disrespectful is driven by what the media is choosing to show you? I'm assuming if you were watching on TV it's something that the BBC showed?

Main reason I'm asking is Zara and Mike Tindall were holding hands too... it swept past my news alerts as a 'sweet moment'.

If it was the BBC, did they show this sweet moment between Zara and Mike Tindall?

I'm not necessarily saying I think Harry and Meghan were or weren't disrespectful (although in all honesty I don't think it is) I just find it interesting that they are the only two being mentioned. This makes me assume that the coverage only had those two holding hands when others apparently were too. Makes me question if this is deliberately encouraging a narrative that singles them out as being disrespectful, breaking protocol etc.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Honestly, I don’t see the issue.


I suspect that if it had been William and Kate nobody would have seen the issue…


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Does anyone else think that Centre Parcs are having a Ratners moment over their funeral arrangements? I can understand the airport no fly issue, but this is getting insane.









Center Parcs: Further backlash against closure plan


Guests already on holiday can now stay on site but will not be able to use facilities.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## CollieSlave (May 5, 2016)

Good grief! How _on earth _can holding hands _possibly _be disrespectful! Can someone tell me in what way it is disrespectful? What is the world coming to when we are critical of two people showing affection! Pathetic!


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

In regards to the hand holding - I think it is Royal protocol not to show public displays of affection expect during a wedding for instance, the royal kiss.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

BarkieMcDogface said:


> In regards to the hand holding - I think it is Royal protocol not to show public displays of affection expect during a wedding for instance, the royal kiss.


And Monarchs used to be able to order the beheading of people, including their wives, at the drop of a hat 😉

Thankfully, it’s now 2022.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> Are two, of the royal party, so unaware of the occasion, the solemnity and respect, that they can't avoid holding hands for the 2 mins it takes to walk out of Westminster?
> Talk about making everything about them, when the only person it should be about is the late Queen
> Also (just whilst im on one)
> Not one member of the public bowed their head, removed a hat (men) or fell silent as the coffin passed, all this clapping and cheering, that suddenly became a thing with Diana's funeral, is not the show of respect normalised in the UK
> ...


It was completely and utterly silent where we were, the odd word but nothing else from before the designated start time until after Her Majesty had gone into Horse Guards Parade. It was then that people clapped but it was gentle and many folk (me included) didn’t. It was incredible, all those people quiet. Makes me teary remembering it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It was a ceremony. No one (as far as I could see were holding hands on the way out). Yes it was a PDA. To bring attention to themselves. 

I didn’t see Zara and Mike doing it so can’t comment.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It wasn't hand holding in joy or pleasure. It was seeking comfort in grief during an unprecedented time. It must have been traumatic for those boys reliving a similar journey with their mother.
The words 'cutting slack' come to mind.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> It was a ceremony. No one (as far as I could see were holding hands on the way out). Yes it was a PDA. To bring attention to themselves.
> 
> I didn’t see Zara and Mike doing it so can’t comment.


I think you might be proving my point. If whatever you were watching only showed Harry and Meghan holding hands and didn't show the others, then in my view it is directing a narrative about them.

From what I've read since I posted earlier Zara and Mike held hands. Beatrice and her husband Edoardo held hands. Prince Andrew held both his daughters hands.

So potentially the media is leading people to believe that only Harry and Meghan did, drawing attention to it and potentially making it seem that they are different from other members of the Royal family. When the reality is very different. It also seems that no royal protocol actually exists about holding hands.

It feels a bit weird to me anyway...


















Oh and...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No reason why they shouldn't hold hands William and Kate couldn't as his sword wasn't in the way.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I am another who think holding hands is unnecessary, we all have our own opinions at the end of the day.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There’s a time and a place. And I just don’t think it was right for any of those that did.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Cully said:


> It wasn't hand holding in joy or pleasure. It was seeking comfort in grief during an unprecedented time. It must have been traumatic for those boys reliving a similar journey with their mother.
> The words 'cutting slack' come to mind.


I agree with this. During stressful and emotional times I get a lot of strength and comfort from holding my husband's hand, never thought of it as a PDA, more a crutch.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I remember on one occasion, can't remember what but before Harry left the firm, Harry moved his hand away from Meghan when she reached for him to hold it and spoke to her. It isn't the done thing to show emotion by touching in the royal family. It's just their way and who knows what the future brings maybe thngs will change but at the moment that's how things are. Kate and William didn't touch nor did King Charles and Camilla


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My son showed me a video of a rousing rendition of the National Anthem sung for the Queen by the Rangers fans and team at Ibrox tonight, defying the orders from UEFA … very stirring!

I can’t download it, but it’s on Google.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> I agree with this. During stressful and emotional times I get a lot of strength and comfort from holding my husband's hand, never thought of it as a PDA, more a crutch.


I agree too. I'm fortunate in that I've only been to one funeral with my husband, his father's. It was a very emotional day and we held hands through most of it. The only time we didn't is when I sat behind him during the service so the front row could be taken by direct family members. I was definitely there providing strength to him when he needed it.



margy said:


> I remember on one occasion, can't remember what but before Harry left the firm, Harry moved his hand away from Meghan when she reached for him to hold it and spoke to her. It isn't the done thing to show emotion by touching in the royal family. It's just their way and who knows what the future brings maybe thngs will change but at the moment that's how things are. Kate and William didn't touch nor did King Charles and Camilla


The Royal family are human beings, not robots. I really don't think we should be surprised when they display human emotions and actions. There was so much outcry when they didn't display emotion after Diana's death. Now they are showing that they are fragile and human and it's seen as unnecessary.

There have also been so many instances since the Queen passed away where members of the royal family, including King Charles and Camilla have been seen touching, showing support and holding hands. I think in a lot of cases it has been presented by the media as touching and nice to see, despite the tragedy that led to it. 

I get that maybe the view is more about this wasn't the appropriate time, but it rather diminishes the argument that some protocol exists that says they can't be seen to show emotion, hold hands etc in public.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Saw some of the procession today and have to say the choir at Westminster Hall was absolutely beautiful


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

As Harry and Meghan are not HRH now, _were_ they actually breaking any Royal protocol?
There are media who will find and sling mud at any opportunity no matter who gets hurt in the process. 
When I saw them holding hands I did wonder how long it would be before the gutter press homed in on it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just watching the Procession on the tellybox. Goodness me, King Charles looks exhausted - as would be expected. 

I must say that when the Colour was laid in front of the coffin, that brought another little tear to my eye. The singing was stunning, as it has been at every service so far. Such a lot for the family to get though, one funeral is tough enough, let alone all these services.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

You've got to feel for them it's tough enough to endure one service but it goes on and on. Hopefully her Majesty's strength will prevail in them.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> My son showed me a video of a rousing rendition of the National Anthem sung for the Queen by the Rangers fans and team at Ibrox tonight, defying the orders from UEFA … very stirring!
> 
> I can’t download it, but it’s on Google.


As if anyone could stop a stadium full of Scots from singing whatever they so desired!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

It feels slightly inappropriate but I'm sitting here giggling over Brits arguing ever so politely about whether or not it's "proper" to hold hands. The fact that you even noticed it, let alone would consider it PDA, so very British!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> It feels slightly inappropriate but I'm sitting here giggling over Brits arguing ever so politely about whether or not it's "proper" to hold hands. The fact that you even noticed it, let alone would consider it PDA, so very British!


We are being a bit ridiculous at the moment


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> It feels slightly inappropriate but I'm sitting here giggling over Brits arguing ever so politely about whether or not it's "proper" to hold hands. The fact that you even noticed it, let alone would consider it PDA, so very British!


Hahahahaha, I suppose this is odd for other nationalities to even discuss this! But ... whilst I don't think it was wrong of any of the Royal couples to do this, I suppose I notice it as it's something I would never do with a partner.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> I suppose I notice it as it's something I would never do with a partner.


That's so weird to me! Holding hands is about the most innocuous, normal thing you can do! I hold hands with OH, with my kids, with friends. I don't even consider it PDA! With OH it's a necessity to keep him from wandering off and getting lost!  
What about linking arms, is that more or less PDA? Because that's super common, especially in Mediterranean countries and Latin America. You see all sorts walking arm in arm, and it's considered very normal.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> That's so weird to me! Holding hands is about the most innocuous, normal thing you can do! I hold hands with OH, with my kids, with friends. I don't even consider it PDA! With OH it's a necessity to keep him from wandering off and getting lost!
> What about linking arms, is that more or less PDA? Because that's super common, especially in Mediterranean countries and Latin America. You see all sorts walking arm in arm, and it's considered very normal.


Certainly no linking arms, OMG the very thought!!! Hahahahahaha! I am so very British!

I would give my mum a peck on the cheek when we met & when my niece & nephew were little or would hold their hand for safety or if they wanted to but apart from that nothing. It's not just that I feel uncomfortable but physically I don't like it. My hand gets clammy & it feels wrong. A BF once was very offended when I literally cringed when he took my hand .... oops!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I usually hold hands with Mr HB all the time too. It’s natural for us to do it and we always have done. However we would never do it in certain formal/solemn situations. 

It was my grandmother’s funeral in April and we didn’t hold hands once or at the wake after. It just wouldn’t have felt right to do it. She was just like the Queen and would always contain herself. It was the least we could do to do the same.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I don’t like holding hands either because of the sweaty clammy feel, the bliss of letting go and having cool fresh air on your palm is just wonderful. As I need to walk with crutches now, hand holding is out of the question😆


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I don’t like holding hands either because of the sweaty clammy feel, *the bliss of letting go and having cool fresh air on your palm is just wonderful*. As I need to walk with crutches now, hand holding is out of the question😆


Yes, yes & yes to the bolded bit!!!


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I've never liked holding hands, it always makes me feel like I'm a small child who must be controlled. Now I'm on crutches, I can't anyway.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Moved to royal chatter


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, so it's taken me a couple of days to work out that PDA in this context means Public Display of Affection, not Personal Digital Assistant or Pathalogical Demand Avoidance...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I've never objected to holding hands 
Or 
Linking arms 
My husband and I would always walk linked together somehow
But 
Time and place 
Also,
I've never been a naysayer when it comes to the Duchess of Sussex 
I thought the redtops came for her, just like they did with the whole Fergie x Diana debacles 
I hated the fact they did that whole Oprah show and tell 
And 
Hurt the royal family so much 
But
The royal staff, obviously, learnt nothing from Diana, and treated the Duchess the same way, 
they deserve everything that happens too them, horrible little snobby nosed oiks that they are
Without Prince Harry taking her away, he might be been following her coffin too 
(Yes maybe a bit ott, but who knows?) 
As for her side? 
well one cant chose family, can one? (if only)
Her mother seems to have done a great job in raising her, however, and all kudos to her for doing so 
She's a great reflection of her mother's mothering

So no, nothing personally nasty towards either of them 
Just, protocol, is protocol, is protocol 
And 
Protocol, should be above all else on this occasion 
Both should know better than give the redtops and haters more ammunition after all


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

Britain at it's best, the regal formality of the occasion was truly magnificent and I dare say that the funeral procession will surpass all expectations. No one does it like the British, all the pomp and circumstance, brilliant !


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Apparently the queue to see the lying in state is 4.2 miles long. They have now made a three mile extension at Bermondsey bridge where it officially came to an end. I hope all that are queuing manage to get in to see her


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Honestly, this on Twitter has just made me grin from ear to ear. It's a brilliant thread.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570067806028464128


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Honestly, this on Twitter has just made me grin from ear to ear. It's a brilliant thread.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570067806028464128


There’s nothing like a great British queue, we just do it so well.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

No one queues like the people of the UK 
We look at queueing as an art form 
And 
The making of lifelong friendships, and, even, relationships, should be expected 
Or 
It's not a UK queue


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh a poor guard keeled over. Stood back up and went again. Really hope he’s ok. I bet he’s gutted.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We saw that @huckybuck - properly flat on his face poor chap


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I'm surprised there was only one tbh.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

It was one of the company of archers 
They're not the youngest of all the companies
And 
I should imagine that standing there is exhausting, even for the younger soldiers 

Showing the practice, for Monday, earlier 
The gun carriage, on which the coffin will travel, will be pulled by navy cadets, not horses


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My OH was in the Royal Navy for a long time and its been a tradition for their boys, and now girls, to pull the gun carriage since Queen Victoria's time. He's very proud that they get to do it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Deguslave said:


> I've never liked holding hands, it always makes me feel like I'm a small child who must be controlled. Now I'm on crutches, I can't anyway.


I like to see people hold hands, it give a lovely feeling that they can show affection for everyone to see, OH and I used when we were on holiday not always having the car with us.


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't think the problem was so much that they were holding hands; I think a lot of people were waiting to see what Meghan would do to try to draw attention to herself. It could have been an entirely innocent gesture of support, but on her past form, it's just as likely that it was a deliberate way of attracting comment.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Yesterday 2 ladies stopped me on my dog walk to let me know the local church had a condolence book to sign....not my thing but I thanked them anyways.
They were both dressed in black suits and looked like they were going to attend the funeral itself. Well done those ladies for putting that effort in!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I watched mourners file past her coffin last night on the red button. It was so moving. They were so patient waiting and so respectful , most bowing their heads or curtsying .

It was good to see, after seeing all the awful tweets about her on Twitter and the hatred aimed at her and the Uk .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just seen this if anyone is thinking of going today,,,


The queue to see the Queen lying in state is going to be paused after Southwark Park - the start of the queue - reached capacity
Entry is being paused for at least six hours, the government says, with mourners told not to attempt to join until it re-opens


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> I watched mourners file past her coffin last night on the red button. It was so moving. They were so patient waiting and so respectful , most bowing their heads or curtsying .
> 
> It was good to see, after seeing all the awful tweets about her on Twitter and the hatred aimed at her and the Uk .


I haven’t read the tweets as no on Twitter thank heaven, but how can people be so nasty during someone’s funeral. How would they like it if strangers started being nasty about their mothers just after she had died. Miserable no hopers.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I haven’t read the tweets as no on Twitter thank heaven, but how can people be so nasty during someone’s funeral. How would they like it if strangers started being nasty about their mothers just after she had died. Miserable no hopers.



That's one of the reasons I've never had PF or Twitter account from what I heard they can be evil places.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

King Charles, The Princess Royal, and the Princes Andrew and Edward will stand Vigil tonight at 7.30

The Queen's grandchildren, including the Prince of Wales and the Duke of Sussex, will observe a 15-minute vigil on Saturday at her lying-in-state.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

David Beckham joined the the queue at 1.45am and went past the queen about 3.30pm. How many other famous people would have queued like that.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> David Beckham joined the the queue at 1.45am and went past the queen about 3.30pm. How many other famous people would have queued like that.


Good for him. I bet the people around him were thrilled to see him there


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve never had much time for him really but I take my hat off to him. What a lovely thing to do.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Good for him. I bet the people around him were thrilled to see him there


According to ITV news who interviewed him, the others mourners did not even realise it was him!


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

Happy Paws2 said:


> David Beckham joined the the queue at 1.45am and went past the queen about 3.30pm. How many other famous people would have queued like that.


Fair play to him. I’ve always liked him and think he comes across as quite humble considering his celebrity status.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> According to ITV news who interviewed him, the others mourners did not even realise it was him!


Amazing, I wonder what the people around him think now they know.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Amazing, I wonder what the people around him think now they know.


Have no idea but am not sure if it's a place for autographs is it....or selfies?!???


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Have no idea but am not sure if it's a place for autographs is it....or selfies?!???


Probably just as well he managed to remain incognito


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've just read that the Queen Consort has had a broken toe for the last week or more. Poor lady must be in pain most of the time with all the walking she is doing but she soldiers on.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I didn’t recognise him with his beard collar up and cap on! It was nice he took his cap off to pay his respects.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> I've just read that the Queen Consort has had a broken toe for the last week or more. Poor lady must be in pain most of the time with all the walking she is doing but she soldiers on.


Goes up even more in my estimation!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I didn’t recognise him with his beard collar up and cap on! It was nice he took his cap off to pay his respects.


I honestly love DB, always have and he's got better with age (sorry Queenie!). I'm very pleased that he queued properly, just watched his interview.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh the vigil is so moving.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Gosh the vigil is so moving.


It was, but I have now changed to BBC2 to watch Gardners World and Monty Don. He is going to introduce his new golden retriever puppy this evening😊


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Gosh the vigil is so moving.


I agree, everything is so emotional in one way or another. 

I'm also watching Gardeners World now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Apparently The Queue is now visible from space! Wowsers.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Gosh the vigil is so moving.


It was, and if's going to get more so the next few days


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Apparently The Queue is now visible from space! Wowsers.


I heard this too! Sent shivers. Only what She deserves though.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I love how people in the queue are making friends, helping each other by sharing sandwiches and sweets. Maybe making life long friendships.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

As I was leaving nursery thisafternoon lorries were offloading tons of barriers .
Looking at a map of the closed off areas, the area around my nursery will be totally shut off . 2 big main roads in South Kensington where I live also seem to be on the route. Also noticed lots of bins have been removed - assuming for security reasons 

This will be a logistical security challenge for the Police, the biggest “event” ever


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Shocked at the idiot who approached the catafalche last night but was quickly arrested. What were his intentions? Awful for those there respectfully. it must have been really upsetting.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cully said:


> Shocked at the idiot who approached the catafalche last night but was quickly arrested. What were his intentions? Awful for those there respectfully. it must have been really upsetting.


I’m glad I didn’t see that. What a nasty person. I hope he gets his comeuppance.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Charity said:


> I've just read that the Queen Consort has had a broken toe for the last week or more. Poor lady must be in pain most of the time with all the walking she is doing but she soldiers on.


That explains why she has been walking rather gingerly. I thought she had a bad hip


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

huckybuck said:


> I’m glad I didn’t see that. What a nasty person. I hope he gets his comeuppance.


They could have mental health issues.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Deguslave said:


> They could have mental health issues.


Hmm I’m not so sure but no doubt he’ll claim it anyway. Seems to be a convenient way to excuse disgusting behaviour at the moment.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Is it just me but I starting to get fed up with how many times we have to listen to another reporter/journalist ask have long have you been in the queue and how do you think you'll feel when you get in there. We all know they have been queuing for hours and can imagine how they will feel. If anything new is happening fair enough.
Please leave it for now and allow for a few hours and let us get our breath back ready the harrowing day we'll have on Monday.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Is it just me but I starting to get fed up with how many times we have to listen to another reporter/journalist ask have long have you been in the queue and how do you think you'll feel when you get in there. We all know they have been queuing for hours and can imagine how they will feel. If anything new is happening fair enough.
> Please leave it for now and allow for a few hours and let us get our breath back ready the harrowing day we'll have on Monday.


It's called funeral fatigue 
I had never heard of it until my husband died, and, unfortunately, due to having to go to coroner's and him dying at a weekend, it was 3 weeks til we had the funeral 
The funeral director told me about it, after I said how wicked I felt, because I was sick of condolences, and, wanted to try and regain some normality for the boys and I, it wasn't cos I didn't miss or love him, it was just I felt in limbo and unable to move on, til the funeral was over 
We've had this 24/7 for over a week now, some have cried tears til there's no more to be shed, some will cry more on Monday 
But 
Right now, whilst nothing is really going on, we've all got funeral fatigue.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> I haven’t read the tweets as no on Twitter thank heaven, but how can people be so nasty during someone’s funeral. How would they like it if strangers started being nasty about their mothers just after she had died. Miserable no hopers.


I'm still trying to get over the nasty comments made about the Queen and Royal Family by a Hungarian friend of mine. His comments were really hurtful and totally impropriate. I told him as a British person I found him to be both insulting and offensive particularly as he used some quite graphic swear words describing HM and the Royal Family..

Unfortunately, I don't think our friendship will ever be the same again. and all for a few ill thought out words!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

The Queue seems to have taken on a life of it's own. The people in it ever changing but all pleased to be part of it.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Does anyone know will the route of the Funeral have loud speakers & screens up ?
I have a friend who’s asked me if I’d like to stand along the route on Monday, but hesitant as I’d like to be able to watch the Service


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems the queue is now closed. No one else can join it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

willa said:


> Does anyone know will the route of the Funeral have loud speakers & screens up ?
> I have a friend who’s asked me if I’d like to stand along the route on Monday, but hesitant as I’d like to be able to watch the Service


Hyde park have a large screen.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve been watching the Queue all day hoping it would go down a bit. My neighbour said she might go up with me. It started to come down and Sky reported that there seemed to be less people joining it. Mr HB said he’d drop us into London if we wanted to go. Text my neighbour but her husband has said he doesn’t want her to go now. 

I am a bit gutted as Mr HB doesn’t want me to go alone (but won’t come with me as he’s already played a round of golf today and is shattered).

I can’t say anything to my neighbour as I like and respect her a lot. So just said I’m a believer in fate and if it’s not meant to happen then so be it. I do feel like that but inside I am sad.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just the Grandchildren's vigil and noticed watching Sophie, Countess of Wessex, you looked complete broken so never to tears, I cried with her.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, Sophie looks absolutely shattered. The grandchildren have done the Family proud, especially young James, must have been quite daunting even though they all wanted to do it. Everything is so emotional.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Charity said:


> Yes, Sophie looks absolutely shattered. The grandchildren have done the Family proud, especially young James, must have been quite daunting even though they all wanted to do it. Everything is so emotional.


To have their grief displayed to the public must be unimaginably hard. I know it’s what they have to “do” but boy it must be draining for them all - 
For all the Royal Family, not just the young


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think Sophie has been incredible. I love that she had her tissue clutched in her hand watching her beloved children standing vigil. The vigil itself was lovely - so respectful though I was chuckling when Zara (I think) lost her shoe on the way up the stairs after they were leaving. What a thing to do for your beloved grannie. I think I might do it for mine when she dies (she's 93 now).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The funeral fatigue thing is interesting - I wonder if it’s heightened because of the very public nature of The Queen’s death?

When my beloved MIL died, it was three weeks and two days from her death until her funeral (not our choice, all down to husbands older brother) and it was horrible to be so long. It felt like she died and we grieved and we started to process things and then _bang_ all started again. I absolutely could say that was funeral fatigue. We needed it to be done. Anyway…

The Queue is only 13 hours now. I saw a little of King Charles and Prince William yesterday visiting it. Did you see the boy that William spoke to? He was overcome and crying when he was talking to the reporter, it was the sweetest thing, little chap. My eyes are welling up thinking of it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon the Count & Countess of Wessex went out to meet the crowds outside Buckingham Palace, as they were walking a long Sophie saw someone with a baby, she went over and took it and held it in her arms for a few minutes. She is such a lovely Lady.


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

My heart went out to Sophie. She was there on Friday, to support Edward when the Queen's children did their vigil, as well as yesterday to support her own children when they did theirs. Usually, she and Edward keep a low profile, and live fairly quietly, but she was apparently very close to the Queen, so have to grieve so publicly must be even more painful for her - I should think they'll all be relieved on Monday evening, when the public part of the funeral is over.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I absolutely love Sophie. You can tell she adored the Queen. She is so natural and not afraid to show her grief. 

I thought it lovely that the grand children chose to do the vigil themselves. They asked Charles if they could. I think that speaks volumes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my goodness. We walked into the village to observe the Minute's Silence this evening at the church. As we stood there, my eyes filled with tears and then _PLOP_ out they fell. And kept falling. Heck. Then I didn't have a tissue, I only had a face mask in my pocket. 

We then walked to the altar to see the wreaths that had been laid in an earlier service and as we turned around we saw a friend of ours who is Uncle Mick's daughter (you might remember husband's dad's best mate Uncle Mick died a few weeks ago?). Well. That was it. We've not seen her since her dad died and we've not seen her in the church since we had husband's mum's service there. Uncle Mick didn't have a funeral service, so we've not seen any of the family. So it was all a bit much and we were stood in the aisle properly sobbing. Father John didn't bat an eyelid, he just thought we were crying about Her Late Majesty I think. And I was, originally, to be fair.

Blimey.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww the Queen is still bringing people together Mrs F - how lovely to see them there.

I shed a tear in the silence too but when I saw the clip of Blackpool Tower that was it - I don’t know what it is but these symbolic gestures that people have gone to such an effort to do really get to me.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I just happened upon this video on youtube and it definitely left me with a lump in my throat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love where she says “I know there is” about the knife 😂 bless her.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

She has brought us all together as she always did. One story from the queue that touched me was an elderly man who joined on his own and now has made friends with a family who after spending 13 hours together are going to keep in touch.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I almost don't want this to end as I don't want to let her go. I'm quite dreading tomorrow as I think my 10 days of emotion I've been holding back are going to flood out.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

George and Charlotte will be at the Funeral tomorrow. Walking in behind the coffin.
It’s a lot for them at such a young age - bless them.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This is exactly how I feel. I can’t believe the day had come and it’s her funeral tomorrow. It just doesn’t seem real. I know everyone is saying they have funeral fatigue but I haven’t felt like that at all. I don’t want to let her go either. 

It’s not linked to grief about anyone else and I never met her or anything. But I do feel as if she’s been part of my family, in my life forever. 

I am in awe of what she did for her country. The commitment she made to serve. The fact that she never gave up or said she’d had enough. Her dedication. 

I hope wherever she is she will now know she is loved by complete strangers who are so very thankful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I too can’t believe the day is here. We’ve just watched the final people go through the hall. What an incredible operation.

I hope that everyone that wants to be is able to be glued all day to the telly.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Giles Brandreth read part of a letter this morning from King George VI to his daughter so I looked it up, it is so lovely. He would be so very proud of her.

The relationship between a father and his daughters can be complicated, but King George VI's love for his two daughters was a well-documented exception. "Lilibet [Elizabeth's nickname] is my pride, Margaret my joy," he was fond of saying (via Biography). The remarkably close relationship between King VI and his eldest daughter was expressed in a letter he wrote to her days after her marriage to Philip.

"I was so proud and thrilled at having you so close to me on our long walk in Westminster Abbey. But when I handed your hand to the Archbishop, I felt I had lost something very precious. You were so calm and composed during the service and said your words with such conviction that I knew everything was alright," he wrote, in a transcript released by The Royal Family. King George VI told his Elizabeth he watched her "grow up all these years with pride," and that he could "count" on her to continue his legacy as the eventual ruler of England.

"Your leaving us has left a great blank in our lives. But do remember that your old home is still yours and do come back to it as much and as often as possible," he continued. "I can see that you are sublimely happy with Philip, which is right, but don't forget us, is the wish of your ever-loving and devoted... Papa."


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

_sob_ That's beautiful @Charity


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

This procession is just …. WOW. So beautiful


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

King Charles and Princess Anne have been superhuman!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

George and Charlotte looking so serious 😔
Sophie Wessex looking so close to tears 😟
Such a beautiful ceremony but such public mourning where they are all unable to show their grief 😔 My heart goes out to them all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I saw this earlier and the bit about the myrtle made me cry. We had husband's mum's wedding bouquet flowers in her funeral flowers, so I love that King Charles has really thought about what has gone in his mother's wreath.

"At The King's request, the wreath contains foliage of Rosemary, English Oak and Myrtle (cut from a plant grown from Myrtle in The Queen's wedding bouquet) and flowers, in shades of gold, pink and deep burgundy, with touches of white, cut from the gardens of Royal Residences".

It's been incredible, some of the music, wow. When there was a crescendo with additional trumpets, it made my hairs stand on end. Sophie rustling for her hankie also made my eyes leak again. They're so strong. I hope that the private service later gives them the chance for a more "normal" funeral.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I was fine until the 2 minute silence and then the God Save the King and the lone piper - then I absolutely couldn’t stop crying. 

The whole thing has been incredible. Breathtaking, spectacular, moving.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The lone piper always reduces me to tears, the way the music dies away as the piper leads. I was in floods at the Dukes funeral

The troops were magnificent, the whole spectacle deeply moving.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> I was fine until the 2 minute silence and then the God Save the King and the lone piper - then I absolutely couldn’t stop crying.
> 
> The whole thing has been incredible. Breathtaking, spectacular, moving.


The piper did it for me too, so moving.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The flowers along the Royal Mile are stunning. 

I am so pleased to see the people along the route and throwing flowers even though they aren’t supposed it - it’s heartwarming.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I didn’t think we’d see inside St George’s. Oh I am so pleased we can.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

This morning was very moving the lone piper had me in tears I didn't think I'd be so upset.
Anne again escorting her mother on her last journey.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I held it together but it was the Last Post that did it for me too.
I'm so glad they'll have privacy for the burial.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh the tractors again 😭


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I feel for the people who have been waiting for hours along the long walk to Windsor, with the Guards so close to the Hurst they can't see anything. 



Cully said:


> I'm so glad they'll have privacy for the burial.


That last they can say Good Bye out of the public view.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The crowds are just incredible. 

The flowers lining the roads and entrance to Windsor look stunning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Oh the tractors again 😭


I saw them and thought of you


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's absolutely overwhelming, so much to take in. The service this morning was beautiful, loved the music.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! Emma the Pony raised her hoof _sob_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The Queen's pony 😢


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So touching. Her pony Emma brought out to stand and watch the procession pass.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! Sandy and Mick the Corgis  _Double sob_


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh goodness they all look so tired and weary after the long trudge uphill. At last they've arrived.
And two corgi's. What a splendid send off.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

The boys in the bearer party have done a stirling job. Especially dealing with the steps.
Their families must be so proud of them


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

I've held it together all day until I saw the corgis and that was it I'm now in tears knowing they'll never see their mommy again. Dogs get me everytime


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The pony and then the corgis - just as I’d got it together again. Broken.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

The Pony and then the Corgie’s set me off. 
But how lowly after the grandeur of thismorning this service in Windsor is a little more personal


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don’t know why but I didn’t think we’d see any of the service from St George’s. It’s just beautiful. 

Terribly sad when they removed the crown.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Wow! Very powerful stuff. Blew me away.
It's still not quite over is it though. They still have the private burial service later. Away from public eyes thank goodness.
Very emotional, but so glad I watched it all.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I held out untill that very last camera shot of King Charles, he bit his lip and you could just see him seeking strength from his beloved mother , he looked so close to tears.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

An honour to see the St George's service. I found it emotive but not tearful - I did feel very sad for that last moment when they looked at King Charles and he looked like a man who had lost his mum. and you can see the emotional in Kirsty Young's voice now. I'm sure there's a lot of people feeling utterly exhausted.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The service at St George’s was so simple and deeply moving. The flowers lining the roadside up to castle looked beautiful, well done to the gardeners who laid out all the bouquets in such a lovely way.
The queens pony and her dogs had me in bits. Removing the orb, sceptre and crown from the coffin was deeply affecting, how King Charles managed to hold it altogether was amazing. Camilla looks done in, I hope she gets some rest now. The lone piper sent tears down my face. The armed forces saluting their Queen then bowing their heads moved me beyond tears.

I will never forget this day


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Seeing her Pony Emma, Corgis the Piper and then the King biting his lip after all that I'm a emotional wreak.

Hopefully the Royal Family will have some time to themselves for a few days.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

It was a very moving day, especially at St George's 🙏


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

End of an era… that is the saddest…


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

A truly amazing day, full of emotion and pageantry. It made me so proud to be a British subject and proud of our Monarchy.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

It was seeing the naval cadets pulling the gun carriage at the start that got to me - that along with the sound of the muffled drums in the procession this morning had me in bits.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm so upset. I had to step out but Mr F was supposed to call me when the coffin was being lowered into the crypt. We miscommunicated apparently.

I know I will get it on catch up but its not the same.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've seen quite a few Royal events but that has to be the best. What an absolutely fabulous day, well done to all concerned. What made me cry? At the service this morning, the 23rd Psalm, some of the wonderful music and the piper, the words from the Bible. At the service at Windsor, Emma and the corgis, the removal of her regalia really got to me,. The slow march with her coffin which went on and on was absolutely amazing, how tired they all must be. The little ones, George and Charlotte were so good, it must have been a long day for them.

@JoanneF, there wasn't actually very much of the coffin being lowered, only at the beginning, the camera went to the piper then.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you @Charity, that helped.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Well that was an emotional day wasn’t it? I don’t really have the words to describe how I feel but I thought the services were both lovely and well done to everyone concerned. What got me? The pony and they corgis. Something so sad about them watching as she went by. Then the removing of the crown, orb and sceptre brought it home to me that she really is gone, followed by the lone piper. Whilst the coffin was in Westminster Hall, it was almost like she was still with us, but when those were taken off the coffin it signalled the end. The end of an era and of an amazing lady. 

Some of the horses got a bit restless at Windsor didn’t they? I thought for a minute it was all going to go pear shaped.

We do pomp and ceremony very well don’t we?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Why couldn’t they bury her with the Crown ?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

willa said:


> Why couldn’t they bury her with the Crown ?


Because it is state regalia, not personal - the Imperial State Crown. It has existed in various froms since the 15th century, this version was made in 1937 for the coronation of the Queen's father. It is the crown worn most often by the monarch after crowning (the crowning itself uses St Edward's crown), including for the state opening of Parliament every year.

It's also worth - well, no-one actually knows, but it's estimated in the billions. One of the diamonds in it on it's own is worth hundreds of millions of pounds, and there are several major named stones beside that one.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't see this during the procession but just had this come up on Facebook. Emma has the Queen's headscarf on her saddle 😢
What an emotional day it's been. Singing God Save the King, followed by the Piper in Westminster Abbey, Emma the pony, the corgis, the final part of the service in St. George's chapel and the piper's lament all had me in tears.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

I like Apollo, the drum horse. He was ridden by Lance Corporal Chris Diggle from the Band of the Household Cavalry. The nine-year-old horse stands at over 17 hands (1.73 metres) tall and weighs in at nearly 800 kilograms. (according to Independent who appear to have strayed into a horse dating profile)

It's amazing what they have to do 








‘Gentle giant’ horse Apollo taking part in Queen’s funeral procession


The Drum Horse will be ridden by Lance Corporal Chris Diggle from the Band of the Household Cavalry.




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

4.1 BILLION people, is the official guesstimate, of how many watched the funeral world wide 
That's an unbelievable figure, for an unbelievable Lady👑💞


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Is it really awful of me to say that one of my favourite moments was when the Bidens were told to wait while the “procession of the brave” entered?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Is it awful to say "I'm glad it's all over" I don't think I could have put up with it taking over the TV much longer as much as loved the Queen, I do think the TV companies were going over the top. I didn't mind anything new or seeing the royals looking at the flowers or when they were things to do with the new King, but I do think there was to much repeating things.

On saying all that I think the coverage of the funeral first class.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> I'm so upset. I had to step out but Mr F was supposed to call me when the coffin was being lowered into the crypt. We miscommunicated apparently.
> 
> I know I will get it on catch up but its not the same.


Here we are ....


Historic moment Queen's coffin lowered into St George's Chapel vault


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

urbantigers said:


> Is it really awful of me to say that one of my favourite moments was when the Bidens were told to wait while the “procession of the brave” entered?


That did make me smile - at least they took it in good part and patiently waited to follow along! I suspect his predecessor would have been rather less gracious about it...











(...is it really awful of ME to wonder if the Queen was determined to survive until someone else was in the Whitehouse so she didn't have to have No.45 at her funeral?)


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I missed seeing the Biden's arrive . Didn't they make Boris wait as well? 

It was an amazing day. So proud of us as a nation Well done to all those involved.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> I missed seeing the Biden's arrive . Didn't they make Boris wait as well?
> 
> It was an amazing day. So proud of us as a nation Well done to all those involved.


I presume what I read this morning is true. Trump is reported as mocking Biden for being in row 14, because if it had been him there he would have been much further forward. Er no, he would have been much further back I reckon. In fact so far back he wouldn’t have been in the abbey at all🤣


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The one and only thing, apart from losing her, that has upset me at all, was when they took her crown away


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

rona said:


> The one and only thing, apart from losing her, that has upset me at all, was when they took her crown away


The crown wasn't hers to keep, any more than the Orb and Sceptre. The crown will next sit on King Charles head but not until after his coronation.
See @Jesthar post above, #445 who explains it much better than I can.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Cully said:


> The crown wasn't hers to keep, any more than the Orb and Sceptre. The crown will next sit on King Charles head but not until after his coronation.
> See @Jesthar post above, #445 who explains it much better than I can.


Of course, but it signified the finality.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cully said:


> The crown wasn't hers to keep, any more than the Orb and Sceptre. The crown will next sit on King Charles head but not until after his coronation.
> See @Jesthar post above, #445 who explains it much better than I can.


Not the point


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Do we know when the Kings Coronation will be yet?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They haven’t announced it but “they” (whoever they are) reckon it will be next year, probably late spring early summer so as not to wait too long.


I thought it would be lovely if it was around the Queen’s birthday. What a tribute that would be.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Do we know when the Kings Coronation will be yet?


The late Queen's wasn't for 14 months after she became Queen and you wouldn't think they would want it in winter time.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don’t think they’ll wait as long this time. Charles is a lot more “ready” and we are better at putting on the show now. Also he’s 74!!! They won’t want to hang around too long.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Jesthar said:


> (...is it really awful of ME to wonder if the Queen was determined to survive until someone else was in the Whitehouse so she didn't have to have No.45 at her funeral?)


I thought she was waiting for Johnson to leave too, by all accounts, she wasn't his greatest fan.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Deguslave said:


> I thought she was waiting for Johnson to leave too, by all accounts, she wasn't his greatest fan.


Wouldn't surprise me, Her Majesty was an excellent judge of character.. 

And he STILL turned up with his hair looking like it had been chewed by a blunt hedgetrimmer. You'd think he could find a decent barber for just this one occasion...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Charity said:


> The late Queen's wasn't for *14 months *after she became Queen and you wouldn't think they would want it in winter time.


They were saying the reason it was so long as it was going to be televised and it took so long to set it up, they have also said it was possible the coronation could be later this year as it wont be as grand as the Queens. 
Still we'll know soon enough after the royals come out of mourning.


----------

